# Dog breed help



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

I am 17 and live in souther Louisiana. I will be going to LSU next year for college and will also be getting a hunting dog next year around this time. Hunting and fishing are my two favorite things to do. Im either hunting or fishing pretty much everyday I can and usually go by myself. I occassionally go with a friend but they really dont hunt and its more of a hastle to have to teach them everything and worry about them the whole time. Since I go by myself alot, getting the ducks is pretty difficult. I've been saving up for quite some time and decided to get a pup. I will be living in an apartment near campus which is pet friendly and has places to take dogs out. They also have pond everywhere on campus to take her to for training. I've been researching for quite some time as well and have narrowed my search to three dog breeds. These are a boykin spaniel, german shorthaired, and a golden retriever. I mainly duck hunt and occasionally go goose hunting (maybe once a year). The golden retriever is at the top of the list as of now. I understand the GSP is a pointing breed but I have also seen them duck hunt pretty well, if you dont think it would work out, plese let me know. I am mainly asking for all of yalls opinions and recommendations. Also, if you have a dog of one of these breeds, if you could give me some info that I may need to know on the breed or breeders, or post pictures and such.


----------



## bdogbud (Feb 21, 2012)

What part of louisiana you live in I live in Breaux bridge


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

I currently live in the Mandeville/Covington area


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

Goldens make fine hunting dogs... just be sure and buy out of good working stock...


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

I have owned two of those breeds. What went into your decision in choosing these 3 breeds? That might help me answer your question more intelligently.

I also had two of these breeds in an apartment. It wAs a long time ago but I can add some insight there as well.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

My strong recommendation is to hold off, get through at least a couple of years of college, be sure that you are able to actually care for a dog the way it will need to be cared for. College is a full time job for most folks and dogs are very time consuming, especially if you are planning on training it yourself. You will need time for class, time to study, time to meet new friends and participate in college life. You may find that you have very little time to care for, let alone, train a dog. You may also find it much harder to find lodging if you have a dog and then there is the expense; property deposits, food, vet bills (which can all of a sudden get very expensive if something unexpected occurs). For good owners, dogs are a huge responsibility and I know that as much as I have always loved dogs, and as much as I missed my childhood dog (great dane) when I left for college, I would not have had time to care for him and engage in college life.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

As long as you get a good bred golden that's what I'd get. I've always had labs and have my first golden right now and absolutely love her prolly be hunting with goldens for the rest of my life


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

clipper said:


> Goldens make fine hunting dogs... just be sure and buy out of good working stock...


If I got a golden retriever it would, as of now be out of Platte River Retrievers. I contacted them and asked some questions on the place and their dogs, hoping to get a response soon


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Bob Barnett said:


> I have owned two of those breeds. What went into your decision in choosing these 3 breeds? That might help me answer your question more intelligently.
> 
> I also had two of these breeds in an apartment. It wAs a long time ago but I can add some insight there as well.


I chose the GSP mainly because I have always liked the breed. The golden retriever is there because they are supposively good house pets when not in the field and friendly towards other people and animals which is important for me for being in an apartment. The boykin due to the smaller size mainly. Boykins and goldens are the main two, I like the GSP but I dont see that happening. 

And could you please? You could send me a PM if you dont want to post it here. Any info and tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

HPL said:


> My strong recommendation is to hold off, get through at least a couple of years of college, be sure that you are able to actually care for a dog the way it will need to be cared for. College is a full time job for most folks and dogs are very time consuming, especially if you are planning on training it yourself. You will need time for class, time to study, time to meet new friends and participate in college life. You may find that you have very little time to care for, let alone, train a dog. You may also find it much harder to find lodging if you have a dog and then there is the expense; property deposits, food, vet bills (which can all of a sudden get very expensive if something unexpected occurs). For good owners, dogs are a huge responsibility and I know that as much as I have always loved dogs, and as much as I missed my childhood dog (great dane) when I left for college, I would not have had time to care for him and engage in college life.


I understand what you're saying and understand that having a dog in college is a huge responsibility. I have been talking to people and researching for a while now on the whole situation. I know 3 people in college with dogs that do fine if you spend the time required. I have already found a place to stay that's 5 min away from campus and has a free bus station to classes. It allows all dogs and a guy I work with stays there with his lab. The place is called The Woodlands of Baton Rouge. I will be getting high TOPS for college with my GPA and ACT scores so my parents will be paying for my housing and food. I am not the most social person and don't go out of my way to meet people anyways. I think I've been to one party all of my high school years and don't drink or smoke or anything. I spend all my time hunting and fishing after i finish my school work and will be doing the same in college. I know a lot of people disagree with the decision but I'm willing to do whatever it takes. I may wait a semester or so to get one, I'm not really sure yet.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

jerrod denton said:


> As long as you get a good bred golden that's what I'd get. I've always had labs and have my first golden right now and absolutely love her prolly be hunting with goldens for the rest of my life


That's what I've heard, I've been looking at breeders for a while and found Platte River Retrievers from talking to someone who got their pup from there. Where is your pup out of?


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

in college too bud. its definately diff in college than high school. wait till you see all the pretty women walking around and im pretty sure you will be goin out some. i didnt party in high school, but do some now.. having a dog and doing school is possible. i have a boykin spaniel and could not be any more happy with him, great dog with great personality. that would be my vote for you in an apartment due to the breeds smaller size. people often underestimate them but they can do anything larger breeds will do


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

As others have mentioned, this might be a bad time. However, my favorite dog of all time was my golden, Gabby. She lived with me, my roommate, iguana, and 5 python in an apartment that DIDN'T allow pets! She not only fetched every duck I shot, but also beer, and occasionally underpants from a friendly visitor (God I miss college). We grew together and matured together. 
She left my side briefly while my dad battled cancer. He had a brain tumor and she could sense his seizures. She was never trained to do this but would whine and alert him them lick his hands. She laid by his bed in our living room until he passed. Then she was all mine again. Gabby was one of the best things that happened to me. So although I understand the complications of puppies and college I can't say it's not a good thing.

As for breeds, I would stay away from the boykin in an apartment. They are small but their energy is large! I was in between houses and rented an apartment until I could move. I had a boykin puppy that I was in love with but I had to leave every weekend and go to my lakehouse just to have some space. Boykins are awesome and I want another but not great for apartments unless they are older.IMO..

Goldens might be better. Their energy is going to be high as well but they seem to adapt better to the social aspect that occurs in apartment life. Goldens generally like socializing and I think will be more comfortable around ppl and noises.

Both breeds are awesome and you are likely to be happy with either but my experience says goldens.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> in college too bud. its definately diff in college than high school. wait till you see all the pretty women walking around and im pretty sure you will be goin out some. i didnt party in high school, but do some now.. having a dog and doing school is possible. i have a boykin spaniel and could not be any more happy with him, great dog with great personality. that would be my vote for you in an apartment due to the breeds smaller size. people often underestimate them but they can do anything larger breeds will do


I wasnt saying I was just gonna sit around all day, I was just saying I wasnt gonna go out every night if I do at all. That was the reason I started looking at the breed in the first place, was because I like the smaller size of them better. Like just mentioned though, have you had any problems with their energy levels at all?


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Bob Barnett said:


> As others have mentioned, this might be a bad time. However, my favorite dog of all time was my golden, Gabby. She lived with me, my roommate, iguana, and 5 python in an apartment that DIDN'T allow pets! She not only fetched every duck I shot, but also beer, and occasionally underpants from a friendly visitor (God I miss college). We grew together and matured together.
> She left my side briefly while my dad battled cancer. He had a brain tumor and she could sense his seizures. She was never trained to do this but would whine and alert him them lick his hands. She laid by his bed in our living room until he passed. Then she was all mine again. Gabby was one of the best things that happened to me. So although I understand the complications of puppies and college I can't say it's not a good thing.
> 
> As for breeds, I would stay away from the boykin in an apartment. They are small but their energy is large! I was in between houses and rented an apartment until I could move. I had a boykin puppy that I was in love with but I had to leave every weekend and go to my lakehouse just to have some space. Boykins are awesome and I want another but not great for apartments unless they are older.IMO..
> ...


Oh okay, well thanks for mentioning about the energy levels. That is the reason I'm not getting a lab and started looking into other breeds in the first place. I can deal with the high energy but would rather not if I could avoid it some. And yeah, although I have never seen a golden retriever, I have heard that they can pretty much form decently to any environment whether it be an apartment or a house. Also, since I will be in an apartment complex with other dogs around, it is somewhat important that the dog is good around people and other dogs as well. I havent heard anyhting about Boykin's social traits yet so idk if they are good around people and other dogs or not.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> Oh okay, well thanks for mentioning about the energy levels. That is the reason I'm not getting a lab and started looking into other breeds in the first place. I can deal with the high energy but would rather not if I could avoid it some.


I am not one to try to change your mind, as it sounds like you're looking into some really fun breeds, but I have one lab at home in particular (the other isn't that far off) that everyone calls "Eeyore" because he's soooo mellow and gentle. I got him when he was 2 years old (raised in a group of stud dogs in a kennel-type situation) and he has become an incredible house dog. The first field training day I took him to, though, I eventually had to move my dog van so that he couldn't see or hear anything dealing with the birds... once he learned what birds were (he LOVES them), he was shaking the entire van in excitement each and every time he heard a gunshot.  So you can't really make that generalization- that labs have a lot of energy. Thankfully, this dog had a LOT more get-up-and-go than I ever expected in the field, but many gun dogs of many breeds make great house dogs... you would never guess they'd be as good in the field as they are based on their low-key demeanors at home. Granted, there are just as many (including goldens) that are busy-busy-busy with endless energy, but you should be able to get some good feedback from a reputable breeder. A reputable breeder doesn't want to put a high-energy puppy with someone who wants anything BUT a high-energy puppy and vice-versa. It would be a nightmare on all accounts. 

I was in college for far too long, LOL- undergrad and then vet school- but I really found that I didn't have time to work/train a good gundog. A house dog/family pet? You bet! But not a good gundog- I find you need a lot more money/time/space than what I had at the time. Just my experience.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

HPL said:


> My strong recommendation is to hold off, get through at least a couple of years of college, be sure that you are able to actually care for a dog the way it will need to be cared for. College is a full time job for most folks and dogs are very time consuming, especially if you are planning on training it yourself. You will need time for class, time to study, time to meet new friends and participate in college life. You may find that you have Fvery little time to care for, let alone, train a dog. You may also find it much harder to find lodging if you have a dog and then there is the expense; property deposits, food, vet bills (which can all of a sudden get very expensive if something unexpected occurs). For good owners, dogs are a huge responsibility and I know that as much as I have always loved dogs, and as much as I missed my childhood dog (great dane) when I left for college, I would not have had time to care for him and engage in college life.


Couldnt agree more. Nobody knows your situation fully except you, but I would advise you to get a couple years of school under your belt before making the commitment of buying a pup. I just got my pup and I am a senior in school. I am extremely glad I didn't try to take this on much earlier in college. However, I honestly think college is a great time to raise a dog, assuming you are responsible and mature enough, and have the time to commit to the dog. I can't imagine trying to spend as much time with my pup as I do right now if I was working 40-60 hr weeks in the real world.

As for breeds, I wanted to stay away from labs, just not a fan of the ones I have been around. I love the personality of goldens and a field bred golden can do everything I want. I chose Saturday Night Goldens. Topbrass also has very nice field lines. You may be able to find someone closer to you than I did if you look around. Whatever you get, make sure it has all the health clearances. You pay for it up front in the price of the pup, but it pays off in the long run. If you choose a field bred golden, be prepared to spend $12-1500 for quality breeding, possibly even more.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

One thing you may want to consider is a started dog. They take less time/day than pups and you can start hunting them this season. As for breeds I would go with the Boykin, though not for the reasons others have posted. Boykins are chick magnets. A definate plus for a college freshman.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Montview said:


> I am not one to try to change your mind, as it sounds like you're looking into some really fun breeds, but I have one lab at home in particular (the other isn't that far off) that everyone calls "Eeyore" because he's soooo mellow and gentle. I got him when he was 2 years old (raised in a group of stud dogs in a kennel-type situation) and he has become an incredible house dog. The first field training day I took him to, though, I eventually had to move my dog van so that he couldn't see or hear anything dealing with the birds... once he learned what birds were (he LOVES them), he was shaking the entire van in excitement each and every time he heard a gunshot.  So you can't really make that generalization- that labs have a lot of energy. Thankfully, this dog had a LOT more get-up-and-go than I ever expected in the field, but many gun dogs of many breeds make great house dogs... you would never guess they'd be as good in the field as they are based on their low-key demeanors at home. Granted, there are just as many (including goldens) that are busy-busy-busy with endless energy, but you should be able to get some good feedback from a reputable breeder. A reputable breeder doesn't want to put a high-energy puppy with someone who wants anything BUT a high-energy puppy and vice-versa. It would be a nightmare on all accounts.
> 
> I was in college for far too long, LOL- undergrad and then vet school- but I really found that I didn't have time to work/train a good gundog. A house dog/family pet? You bet! But not a good gundog- I find you need a lot more money/time/space than what I had at the time. Just my experience.


I realize not all dogs in the breed are high energy, just every one I have had hunting experiences with have been. I've hunted with about 10 dif labs and not one of them was even close to being mellow. If I chose a good breeder, I could very well end up with a mellow dog in the house. Another reason is I just want something different other than a lab. I'm not putting the breed down, I just dont think it's the right breed for me.

The way I am looking at it, and it might just be since I have no college experience, is that even with classes and studying, I will have just as much time per week than I would out of college with a job in the real world. I will be getting in at the beginning of summer so I will have time for house training and OB before school starts up.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

jackh said:


> Couldnt agree more. Nobody knows your situation fully except you, but I would advise you to get a couple years of school under your belt before making the commitment of buying a pup. I just got my pup and I am a senior in school. I am extremely glad I didn't try to take this on much earlier in college. However, I honestly think college is a great time to raise a dog, assuming you are responsible and mature enough, and have the time to commit to the dog. I can't imagine trying to spend as much time with my pup as I do right now if I was working 40-60 hr weeks in the real world.
> 
> As for breeds, I wanted to stay away from labs, just not a fan of the ones I have been around. I love the personality of goldens and a field bred golden can do everything I want. I chose Saturday Night Goldens. Topbrass also has very nice field lines. You may be able to find someone closer to you than I did if you look around. Whatever you get, make sure it has all the health clearances. You pay for it up front in the price of the pup, but it pays off in the long run. If you choose a field bred golden, be prepared to spend $12-1500 for quality breeding, possibly even more.


I'm not definite yet nor do I absolutely need a gundog now so I may decide to wait a bit. However, I do feel like even with school and studying etc. I will have just as much if not more time to train than I would out of college working a full time job. Like I said before though, I may be wrong. I do feel I am responsible and mature enough to raise and train a gundog while I'm in college. 

As for the goldens, I will definitely look into health clearances and pedigrees no matter what breed I end up choosing. I'm willing to spend more money up front on a pup rather than in the future. I'm not really worried about the distance of the breeder I decide on, I'm willing to travel if that's what it takes. Have you looked at platte river retrievers?


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

MikeBoley said:


> One thing you may want to consider is a started dog. They take less time/day than pups and you can start hunting them this season. As for breeds I would go with the Boykin, though not for the reasons others have posted. Boykins are chick magnets. A definate plus for a college freshman.


I looked at the started dogs for a while but I don't know if I really like the whole idea of it. I would rather get a puppy and be able to train her myself and make that bond while they are still young. I also would like to name my own dog. I'm not in a rush for the dog to be ready and I wouldn't get one for this season anyways so if I get a pup beginning of next year, if it's ready for next season that's great, if not oh well.

And haha, sounds good. Although I think golden retrievers wouldn't be too bad for that either. I'm really trying to decide on which breed is best for me and my situation. Not really sure how it will work out


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

The GSP might be the hardest to fit your living situation, and the hardest to find of the type that can be calm and not an escape-destruction artist, while your away. I like the breed but they are very active, most of the time, and I've known several people who thought they could handle them, before they got one, but then had to re-home their pups later. If you decide on a GSP make sure to get one bred for the walking hunter set , not the horse hunter set, they are usually calmer, and you might not need the GPS collar to find your dog, while out hunting. Also find a breeding with a good water ethic, I've seen some GSP water dogs, but I've seen many more that want nothing to do with it  Realistically a Golden (even though they are the biggest of the 3 you've chosen), would probably be better and easier to live with for down the time. A boykin is small, I don't really know the breeds quirks but I've seen several who are pretty amazing little dogs, they can do the job. Depending on your hunting situation the size could be either an asset or a hindrance, for my type of hunting of long swims, tides and strong currents, retrieving all day, a boykin would not fit as a primary dog. Another little breed you might consider, Is an English Cocker, I saw a bunch of them on my last trip north, very tenacious little dogs.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Send me a PM with your cell # and we can talk later this week.

I live in the BR area, run FT's and HT's, am a member of the local retriever clubs, attended LSU, know the local grounds and had a Golden while I was attending LSU. 

I might be able to help you


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I would stick with the golden of the three you mentioned. Boykins IMO are minature Chessies in mindset, if they don't want to do it they are going to. LOL

This site has some of the best goldens in the country, check out the classifieds for a litter.
As far as the high energy of the labs you hunted with. Are you confusing high energy with a dog that is not trained properly?
There are many lab lines that have more drive than anything when in the field but off field they are laid back. 
If I were you find a local HRC club and go spend the day with them and look at all the dogs running and maybe ask about a particular dog that you like. ie temperment and ability. Don't be afraid to ask these people questions either.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

This hasnt been said yet,but a well bred (Field bred) golden is just as likely to be active, as a well bred(field bred) labrador! Both make fantastic pets in the home,provided they have adequate excercise and training/stimulation,etc. Any breed without it, will tend to be lunatic. Of your three, I'd suggest a golden though . if its Retrieving that youre after, then a Retriever is what you should get.  Good luck- and enjoy .


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and do some research on the "Pudelpointer". I went from Labs to a Pudelpointer and could not be happier. They tend to make great house dogs but really turn it on in the field. They dont shed. Mine is BY FAR the best dog that I ever owned. He loves to retrieve more than the best QAA lab that I had. He is also a great upland dog. They are very smart and train easly. If you look up the Pudelpointer Alliance on the web you will get a list of breeders. I bought my dog from Cedarwoods Gun Dogs, he has a wealth of info on his site about the breed. You will not be dissapointed!!!!!!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Geauxtiger, I live in Slidell and my husband and I belong to Pontchartrain Hunting Ret club. Come out and and meet some retriever folks and you can decide on what is best for you once you start seeing different dogs hunt. Our club will be having a training day on Sept 1 in the Bonnet' Carrie Spillway, starting around 7:00 in the morning. Just look for a bunch of trucks with dogs kennels and stop by and say hi. I have only had labs but they are very calm at home but are high rolling in the field. Goldens are nice but remember they have long hair and they shed a lot. Of course so do the labs. If you live in Covington you must hunt the marsh so remember all that hair gets wet and drags a lot of water into your boat. Enjoy college and take you time picking your pup.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm one of those loonies that had a dog through undergraduate and grad school. Two caveats: 

One: Be prepared to spend A LOT of time looking for an apartment. Be prepared to accept less-than-stellar accomodations. Unless your finances are better than mine were in college, you will ask the question "Do you allow dogs?" about 7 million times before you hear the answer you want. Most of the "apartments" I lived in as an undergrad were ratty garages that had been converted (poorly) into apartments. As a grad student, I bought a used mobile home for $1,000. Yes, that price is not a typo. Every fall found me on top of the trailer smearing tar to stop the leaks. But it was mine and I could keep a dog.

Two: With a young dog, plan to allocate an hour in the morning before classes, every single frickin' morning, rain, shine, or final exams, to taking the dog for a long walk, preferably where you can take the dog off-leash and let it run and/or retrieve. Repeat every evening. A tired dog is a good dog. You will save yourself a lot of grief in apartment and personal belongings damage if the dog gets plenty of exercise. Shoving a dog in a crate 18 hours a day is no substitute for exercise. 

As for breed, if you get a field-bred golden (and if you want to hunt, that's what you'll want), expect a dog that is every bit as energetic as a field-bred lab.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> The GSP might be the hardest to fit your living situation, and the hardest to find of the type that can be calm and not an escape-destruction artist, while your away. I like the breed but they are very active, most of the time, and I've known several people who thought they could handle them, before they got one, but then had to re-home their pups later. If you decide on a GSP make sure to get one bred for the walking hunter set , not the horse hunter set, they are usually calmer, and you might not need the GPS collar to find your dog, while out hunting. Also find a breeding with a good water ethic, I've seen some GSP water dogs, but I've seen many more that want nothing to do with it  Realistically a Golden (even though they are the biggest of the 3 you've chosen), would probably be better and easier to live with for down the time. A boykin is small, I don't really know the breeds quirks but I've seen several who are pretty amazing little dogs, they can do the job. Depending on your hunting situation the size could be either an asset or a hindrance, for my type of hunting of long swims, tides and strong currents, retrieving all day, a boykin would not fit as a primary dog. Another little breed you might consider, Is an English Cocker, I saw a bunch of them on my last trip north, very tenacious little dogs.


Yeah I've been researching and thinking and it's really just between the goldens and the boykins now. There is really no tides or currents down here so that wouldn't be a problem at all. I've never looked at the English cockers before either.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

KNorman said:


> Send me a PM with your cell # and we can talk later this week.
> 
> I live in the BR area, run FT's and HT's, am a member of the local retriever clubs, attended LSU, know the local grounds and had a Golden while I was attending LSU.
> 
> I might be able to help you


Alright, I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Huck18 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would take the German Shorthaired off the list and add a Lab to the list. Boykins are great but will need lots of attention and exercise so an apartment might not be the best idea for one. IMO a middle of the pack Lab will be the best bet for the job you want it to do.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

metalone67 said:


> I would stick with the golden of the three you mentioned. Boykins IMO are minature Chessies in mindset, if they don't want to do it they are going to. LOL
> 
> This site has some of the best goldens in the country, check out the classifieds for a litter.
> As far as the high energy of the labs you hunted with. Are you confusing high energy with a dog that is not trained properly?
> ...


Oh, didn't know that! Haha

No, they were all trained properly. One of them is my uncles. He got it from a breeder in Alaska (not sure why) but the dog has been to training 3 times and is an amazing dog in the field, just once you get home all hell breaks loose. 
Not really sure, how would I find a HRC club?


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Billie said:


> This hasnt been said yet,but a well bred (Field bred) golden is just as likely to be active, as a well bred(field bred) labrador! Both make fantastic pets in the home,provided they have adequate excercise and training/stimulation,etc. Any breed without it, will tend to be lunatic. Of your three, I'd suggest a golden though . if its Retrieving that youre after, then a Retriever is what you should get.  Good luck- and enjoy .


I have heard field goldens can get pretty crazy as well. I just want something other than a lab which is why I am looking at the other breeds.

It will get adequate exercise and training so that won't be a problem. Retrieving is definitely what I want! Haha
Thanks!


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Huck18 said:


> I would take the German Shorthaired off the list and add a Lab to the list. Boykins are great but will need lots of attention and exercise so an apartment might not be the best idea for one. IMO a middle of the pack Lab will be the best bet for the job you want it to do.


I will definitely still look into a lab, I'm not against the breed at all. What do you mean by middle of the pack?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> One thing you may want to consider is a started dog. They take less time/day than pups and you can start hunting them this season. As for breeds I would go with the Boykin, though not for the reasons others have posted. Boykins are chick magnets. A definate plus for a college freshman.




"chick magnet"...Humn..now that makes me laugh.. and I thought most of my recent Boykin litter were just going to young men who were serious hunting enthusiasts.... I guess it would be hard to resist this cute puppy


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Geaux,

Amite River is the local HRC club. Their website is www.arhrc.org 

If you want trials South La. is the FT club. No website.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

While you are in Baton Rouge, Amite River club would be a great place to start. Kevin do not let this go to your head, but that club has a lot members that have been at this a long time and they can really help. Also you have Pontchartrain HRC that has members in New Orleans, Mandeville, Covington, Slidell, Miss and Westbank. We have a facebook page.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

if you want a boykin cause they will be calm in your apartment. i have one you need to adopt for a week.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

KNorman said:


> Geaux,
> 
> Amite River is the local HRC club. Their website is www.arhrc.org
> 
> If you want trials South La. is the FT club. No website.


Alright, thank you


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Karen Klotthor said:


> While you are in Baton Rouge, Amite River club would be a great place to start. Kevin do not let this go to your head, but that club has a lot members that have been at this a long time and they can really help. Also you have Pontchartrain HRC that has members in New Orleans, Mandeville, Covington, Slidell, Miss and Westbank. We have a facebook page.


Okay, I'm gonna look into that because I live in Mandeville and won't be moving to BR for a year


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Geauxtiger, I live in Slidell and my husband and I belong to Pontchartrain Hunting Ret club. Come out and and meet some retriever folks and you can decide on what is best for you once you start seeing different dogs hunt. Our club will be having a training day on Sept 1 in the Bonnet' Carrie Spillway, starting around 7:00 in the morning. Just look for a bunch of trucks with dogs kennels and stop by and say hi. I have only had labs but they are very calm at home but are high rolling in the field. Goldens are nice but remember they have long hair and they shed a lot. Of course so do the labs. If you live in Covington you must hunt the marsh so remember all that hair gets wet and drags a lot of water into your boat. Enjoy college and take you time picking your pup.


Wow, great offer. I'm so jealous that you are only 17 and have so much fun and time ahead of you!! And in my opinion, Goldens rule!!!


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Geauxtiger, I live in Slidell and my husband and I belong to Pontchartrain Hunting Ret club. Come out and and meet some retriever folks and you can decide on what is best for you once you start seeing different dogs hunt. Our club will be having a training day on Sept 1 in the Bonnet' Carrie Spillway, starting around 7:00 in the morning. Just look for a bunch of trucks with dogs kennels and stop by and say hi. I have only had labs but they are very calm at home but are high rolling in the field. Goldens are nice but remember they have long hair and they shed a lot. Of course so do the labs. If you live in Covington you must hunt the marsh so remember all that hair gets wet and drags a lot of water into your boat. Enjoy college and take you time picking your pup.


I completely missed this post earlier while I was looking! What is a training day? Y'all just get together to train your dogs I'm guessing? And I can just stop by and watch? That sounds great if so! Yeah I've heard about the whole marsh mop nickname that comes along with the goldens haha. I'm not too worried about the boat as much as I am when I get my new truck. I guess I'll just get a bed box for it!


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> I'm one of those loonies that had a dog through undergraduate and grad school. Two caveats:
> 
> One: Be prepared to spend A LOT of time looking for an apartment. Be prepared to accept less-than-stellar accomodations. Unless your finances are better than mine were in college, you will ask the question "Do you allow dogs?" about 7 million times before you hear the answer you want. Most of the "apartments" I lived in as an undergrad were ratty garages that had been converted (poorly) into apartments. As a grad student, I bought a used mobile home for $1,000. Yes, that price is not a typo. Every fall found me on top of the trailer smearing tar to stop the leaks. But it was mine and I could keep a dog.
> 
> ...


The living is not a problem. I have already found a place that is nice and allows dogs. It's called the woodlands of baton rouge. My brother went to Loyola his freshman year to play baseball on a $30,000 tuition that my parents payed. After he flunked out, he's now paying. My parents said if I make about a 3.7 in high school and make a 27 or better on the ACT and don't go to a private college, they will pay for my apartment if I maintain good grades. Let's just say me and my brother are polar opposites.

I'm willing to wake early and take the dog out as well as whenever I can during the day. I don't sleep in anyway so it wont be a problem.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Jhenion said:


> Wow, great offer. I'm so jealous that you are only 17 and have so much fun and time ahead of you!! And in my opinion, Goldens rule!!!


Haha, I'm guessing you have a golden retriever?


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> That's what I've heard, I've been looking at breeders for a while and found Platte River Retrievers from talking to someone who got their pup from there. Where is your pup out of?


My pups out FC afc lacrosse maxq jake and hrch porjays she's no debutane 
She's a good in the house as she is in the field


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

I would suggest that you have a plan to convince the breeder that you will have the time, the energy, the financial support, and the training help to get a puppy. You also need a long term plan since this dog will live long past your college days. If your career path requires long days, or travel, what are you going to do with the dog?

Most of us who breed are "gun shy" about college students and families with babies. I have said "no" most students - only those with a plan have been able to convince me to place a pup in their home. Since the better breeders guarantee, or require, that the dog is returned to them if you can't keep it, we all want to be sure as we can be that your home will meet the dogs needs as much as possible. Start working with a breeder many months before you are ready for the pup. Then have the breeder help pick which litter and which pup will be best suited to your needs and ability.

I would also strongly suggest that you get a 12-16 week pup that has already been started on basic obedience and is crate trained. You can still bond, you can still name the pup, but you wont have to worry about the neighbors or the landlord objecting to a howling puppy at night or while you are at class. Even the most pet friendly apartments can give you the boot if your pup is disturbing the neighbors.

One last thing, don't be fooled by the "fluffy" look of many of the Goldens. Many of the field bred Goldens (several of mine included) can be fire breathing, bouncing off the wall nuts if they don't get the mental and physical stimulation that they need.

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Leslie B said:


> I would suggest that you have a plan to convince the breeder that you will have the time, the energy, the financial support, and the training help to get a puppy. You also need a long term plan since this dog will live long past your college days. If your career path requires long days, or travel, what are you going to do with the dog?
> 
> Most of us who breed are "gun shy" about college students and families with babies. I have said "no" most students - only those with a plan have been able to convince me to place a pup in their home. Since the better breeders guarantee, or require, that the dog is returned to them if you can't keep it, we all want to be sure as we can be that your home will meet the dogs needs as much as possible. Start working with a breeder many months before you are ready for the pup. Then have the breeder help pick which litter and which pup will be best suited to your needs and ability.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing this up, I never thought about that. Time won't be a huge issue as I am willing to sacrifice all that is needed in order to make this work as I am dedicated on the matter. If that means getting up at 4am Monday-Fridays, that's what's gonna happen and I won't have a problem with it. I don't drink or party and neither do any of my roommates so I will be at the apartment every day with the dog training and taking it out. When i cant be there in time to take it out for some reason, i will get one of my roommates to. My roommates sister also stays in the same complex as does her boyfriend which is going to vet school in case I ever do need someone else to take her out or watch her. I will be training and taking the dog out every chance I get. I enjoy working with dogs, especially gun dogs. Although I have never owned one, I have watched and hunted with many. It amazes me what they can do and I am very eager to have on myself. Finances won't be a problem either. I have had a job for 3 years and have money in my savings. I recently took out $3,000 and made a separate account just for a dog and all the other upfront payments needed such as shots and vet bills. Once this runs dry, I still have my savings. I am also getting TOPS, it pays for tuition and gives $800 a semester which my parents said I can use on the dog. I will be working all this year and also plan on getting a part time job at the apartment complex in one of the cafes if available. I will have 3 roommates which are my 3 closest friends. All of them are okay with me getting a dog and they all offered to help with training when needed.

I am going to college for construction management and possibly a minor in business. Travel will not be a problem. I am hoping to start my own construction business down the road. Until then, I will most likely be getting a job at a local construction company that I intern at currently and my friends dad is the owner. The job will be average days, maybe 40-50 hours a week, often times its only when needed at a job site so I will have plenty of time on those days. I will be doing the same as when in college, getting up and taking her out. Then after work, doing the same for as long as possible. Also, the dog will get plenty work in the field on the weekends or off days during season.

I understand why breeders are weary to college students as it is a big responsibility and they don't want to put their dogs in the wrong hands. I have already contacted a few breeders on the subject. Once I find one I like and feel is right for me, I will most likely pay a visit to the place to talk about everything and look at their dogs.

I will be getting the pup at the beginning or towards the end of next summer. I will still be in my parents house and wouldn't be moving out until around mid August so the pup will be around 12-16 weeks by then anyways.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Now granted this was a long time ago, but I had my dog and a horse when I was in college, as well as when I was first out of college. Can't imagine ever not having at least one dog, and looking back they were worth the sacrifices I probably made in terms of where I lived. (OK I'll be honest--a couple of the places I lived were pretty primitive!). If you are committed to having dogs in your life, it's not really a chore. It's just a responsibility you deal with. I imagine it's much harder to be a college student with kids, and people do that, too! So Geauxtiger, if this is what you really want, you'll find a way to make it work. One thing I will say about the dogs I had in my younger days (a Golden and Chesapeakes) is that they were all extremely well socialized. Almost any bird dog is going to be a handful when it's a pup, and few can be trusted alone loose in a house until they're over 2, but truthfully when I had roommates mine were rarely crated long because we all had different schedules.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

My 18 year old granddaughter is just starting her first year in college. She will be carrying a full load of 15 credits. Each of the syllabi state a minimum of 2 hours each day for study, homework, quizzes,etc. This will leave her little time for much else. I would definitely advise against her getting a pup with her schedule. 

I don't know how many credits you will be taking or your schedule, but as the Dean of my granddaughter's college stated at Orientation this past weekend, "if your student has a lot of free time, they aren't doing it right."

Good luck on your decision. My "grandmother" advice to you is to wait. You have years ahead of you when you will be able to devote so much more time and energy into a pup and training.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

In some ways, having a dog while you're in college is a bad idea; in other ways, it can be great. When your buddies ask you to join them for a bite to eat or a game of whatever after classes, you'll be the one saying "Sorry, I'll have to meet you there. I need to go home and walk my dog first." On the other hand, there are few times in a person's life when their schedule is more flexible than when you are a student, assuming your apartment is close enough to campus to get home between classes if you need to. Those long breaks between semesters are great times for dog training, etc., too. The daily demands of dog ownership can help you keep on regular schedule, too. Dogs make fabulous alarm clocks. 

Sounds like you've got all your ducks in a row (ha ha), and you really want this. I say, go for it, and good luck. I would predict that your biggest problem won't be the dog, it will be with the dog and the roommates. A golden retriever will teach those roommates to keep their dirty socks and underwear off the floor and out of reach, that's for sure. However, I'd be very concerned about a roommate accidently letting the puppy slip out the front door with possibly tragic consequences. Consider finding a place you can afford on your own.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Vicky Trainor said:


> My 18 year old granddaughter is just starting her first year in college. She will be carrying a full load of 15 credits. Each of the syllabi state a minimum of 2 hours each day for study, homework, quizzes,etc. This will leave her little time for much else. I would definitely advise against her getting a pup with her schedule.
> 
> I don't know how many credits you will be taking or your schedule, but as the Dean of my granddaughter's college stated at Orientation this past weekend, "if your student has a lot of free time, they aren't doing it right."
> 
> Good luck on your decision. My "grandmother" advice to you is to wait. You have years ahead of you when you will be able to devote so much more time and energy into a pup and training.


I respect what you're saying and am in no way putting you off, I just think everyone is different. I don't think you can base the amount of time you have off of a syllabus. I am taking 12 hours of college courses right now in high school so I'm not sure how my freshman year will work out in terms of classes as of now. What I do know is, if I pay attention in class, take notes, and do what I need to do, it will make studying and homework go a lot faster and easier. Everyone is different when it comes to learning, some pick up things faster than others. Luckily, I am able to pass through high school without picking up a book. I understand college is a different story, but if I stay on track of my work and study a little each day, I will have plenty time to do what is needed with a dog. Like mentioned earlier, if I need to wake up at the crack of dawn, that's what will happen. My brother had more free time in his sophomore year of college than I ever have in high school and he still made a 3.5 so he did something right. 

I also feel that I will have the same amount, if not more time in college than I will once I hit the real world. Even when studying and doing homework, I will still be with the dog. If its taking long, I can take an hour or so break and take her out. 

I'm sorry if it came off as rude. I didn't intend it to in any way.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> Thank you for bringing this up, I never thought about that. Time won't be a huge issue as I am willing to sacrifice all that is needed in order to make this work as I am dedicated on the matter. If that means getting up at 4am Monday-Fridays, that's what's gonna happen and I won't have a problem with it. I don't drink or party and neither do any of my roommates so I will be at the apartment every day with the dog training and taking it out. When i cant be there in time to take it out for some reason, i will get one of my roommates to. My roommates sister also stays in the same complex as does her boyfriend which is going to vet school in case I ever do need someone else to take her out or watch her. I will be training and taking the dog out every chance I get. I enjoy working with dogs, especially gun dogs. Although I have never owned one, I have watched and hunted with many. It amazes me what they can do and I am very eager to have on myself. Finances won't be a problem either. I have had a job for 3 years and have money in my savings. I recently took out $3,000 and made a separate account just for a dog and all the other upfront payments needed such as shots and vet bills. Once this runs dry, I still have my savings. I am also getting TOPS, it pays for tuition and gives $800 a semester which my parents said I can use on the dog. I will be working all this year and also plan on getting a part time job at the apartment complex in one of the cafes if available. I will have 3 roommates which are my 3 closest friends. All of them are okay with me getting a dog and they all offered to help with training when needed.
> 
> I am going to college for construction management and possibly a minor in business. Travel will not be a problem. I am hoping to start my own construction business down the road. Until then, I will most likely be getting a job at a local construction company that I intern at currently and my friends dad is the owner. The job will be average days, maybe 40-50 hours a week, often times its only when needed at a job site so I will have plenty of time on those days. I will be doing the same as when in college, getting up and taking her out. Then after work, doing the same for as long as possible. Also, the dog will get plenty work in the field on the weekends or off days during season.
> 
> ...


I just read this post in which you state that you will be attending classes as well as working while attending college. You also state that you will be relying on friends to take care of the dog when you are in class or working.

As a breeder, I would not sell you a pup. That decision would be based on your comments. A pup needs stability. Sure you say that you will get up at 4:30 am, but what about the rest of the day?? The pup won't be with you...you will be in classes and working. The majority of the pup's day will be spent in a crate or with several different friends. Sorry, but not the kind of life I would want for one of my pups. Aren't you glad that I don't breed Goldens or Boykins!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I didn't intend to be rude either and I didn't take your comments as being rude.

My granddaughter graduated from high school with Honors. In college, she will be in classes from early morning until late afternoon with the associated Labs. She will then be working for a few hours in the kennel, after which she will still have homework, term papers, research, etc. to do each evening. Granted she will have weekends off, but wouldn't sell her a pup with her schedule either. 

Good luck to you. It sounds like you have your mind made up about getting a pup and just need to make the final decision as to which breed. Just remember one other thing.....your friends won't be "training" your pup the way you will be. Even in families, the husband, wife, kids all interact with a pup differently. Any time spent with a pup is "training"...either good or bad.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I just read this post in which you state that you will be attending classes as well as working while attending college. You also state that you will be relying on friends to take care of the dog when you are in class or working.
> 
> As a breeder, I would not sell you a pup. That decision would be based on your comments. A pup needs stability. Sure you say that you will get up at 4:30 am, but what about the rest of the day?? The pup won't be with you...you will be in classes and working. The majority of the pup's day will be spent in a crate or with several different friends. Sorry, but not the kind of life I would want for one of my pups. Aren't you glad that I don't breed Goldens or Boykins!


I said I will try to get a part time job. Meaning working when I can. If I can't work all week, I wouldn't. It would only be when we have a break or something. I don't need any extra money, if I couldn't choose my hours without having conflicts, I just wouldn't take the job. Simple as that.

I say I will get up at 4:30am in order to take the dog out before my classes. I will not be in class all day every day. I will have time between classes to go back to the room. Some days, I might not even have class. Or I'll have one or two classes a day, then I'll have the whole day to spend. The majority of the pups day will not be in a crate. When I'm at the apartment, which will be pretty much all day, the dog will be out. I will be training it daily as well as taking it walking/exercising multiple times a day. Yes, a dog needs stability and can't be bounced around between people. But I never said it would. You're over analyzing what I have said. I simply said when I'm not there, someone will be. I never said I'm gonna be gone 9 hours a day 7 days a week where the dog will be getting passed around. It's simply just a back up plan for if I ever had an emergency and couldn't get back in time. About the several different friends, I will be living with them. What's the difference between living with three other guys than living in a house with your spouse and children? You wouldnt Allow your children to care for Your dog when you couldnt? A dog is exposed to multiple people every day in really any situation. Mine doesn't differ from anyone else's really in that perspective.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

And again, not trying to be rude! Sorry!


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Huge responsibility having a dog and living in an apt. So, it's August now... when are you starting school and what age dog are you planning to take with you? I can see having a well-socialized adult dog maybe... but a puppy? I understand what you're saying about the social side of university life. A dog would be a great companion and better company than an average undergrad. But it's not just about you when you're dealing with a pup. They have special needs. You are thinking about time away while you're going to classes, but you might have to be on campus for other things as well... time in the library, going to study sessions, standing in lines to deal with stupid administrative stuff, and so on.

What is your time frame on getting this dog?


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

1tulip said:


> Huge responsibility having a dog and living in an apt. So, it's August now... when are you starting school and what age dog are you planning to take with you? I can see having a well-socialized adult dog maybe... but a puppy? I understand what you're saying about the social side of university life. A dog would be a great companion and better company than an average undergrad. But it's not just about you when you're dealing with a pup. They have special needs. You are thinking about time away while you're going to classes, but you might have to be on campus for other things as well... time in the library, going to study sessions, standing in lines to deal with stupid administrative stuff, and so on.
> 
> What is your time frame on getting this dog?


I just started my senior year in high school. I don't go to college until next August. The dog would be anywhere from 12-16 months. I understand it's not just about me. That's what the last 4-5 post have been about. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to raise the dog just like anyone else would out of college, only difference is of course, I will be in college. It's not impossible, people have done it. I am fully aware of the responsibilities and are willing to take them on. I wouldn't be going to the library to study or anything, I will do that in my apartment. Standing in line, studying, study sessions... you wouldn't be doing that all day. When people are out of college and they get a dog, they still work. What does the dog do while they are working? An occupation is far more time consuming than standing in line or a study session. It won't kill the dog to be crated for an hour while I would be dealing with administration stuff. Im sure a lot of folks on here have their dogs in a kennel the whole time they're at work.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, being at work all day would require the dog to stay in a kennel for just as long, if not longer than going to a few classes a day and studying.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> Been looking for a while and still need to do a little convincing with my mom but I have a few questions...I'm not sure what color I want because I like all three and just keep going back and forth but I'd prefer a black or chocolate but I like yellow as well so any will do. I'm looking for a quality breeder in south la near new Orleans. I live in mandeville and am willing to drive about two hours and if needed, I can always make a road trip! Thanks for any suggestions!





Geauxtigers1421 said:


> Sorry if I'm not responding to PMs guys. I only have 3 posts and it won't let me send one for some reason. Thanks for all the offers though. As of now, I think I am going with bayou labs if my parents allow me. If that doesn't work out, I'm interested in anything!
> 
> Thanks!
> Blake


It certainly seems that the statements you posted on 6/15/12 and 6/21/12 in the Classified - Wanted forum are no longer what you have in mind.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Vicky Trainor said:


> It certainly seems that the statements you posted on 6/15/12 and 6/21/12 in the Classified - Wanted forum are no longer what you have in mind.


I'm still open for anything. That was just before I did really any research on the whole subject


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> I realize not all dogs in the breed are high energy, just every one I have had hunting experiences with have been. I've hunted with about 10 dif labs and not one of them was even close to being mellow. If I chose a good breeder, I could very well end up with a mellow dog in the house. Another reason is I just want something different other than a lab. I'm not putting the breed down, I just dont think it's the right breed for me.
> 
> The way I am looking at it, and it might just be since I have no college experience, is that even with classes and studying, I will have just as much time per week than I would out of college with a job in the real world. I will be getting in at the beginning of summer so I will have time for house training and OB before school starts up.



A "Water Poodle" might fit you too...  Oh for the days of a 17 year old, with blinders and knowledge. I vaguely remember the days when I knew more than I do now.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

a lot depends on where and how you hunt as to which dog you may like better. A lot of upland in areas with burrs and you may not like the coat on a golden, or boykin. A lot of duck hunting and a Golden may be better, when I think of social dogs Pointers are not usually top on the list. A lot of peple like labs because they are wash and wear dogs (easy maintanance) and because they are versatile and very social. Go watch a few hunt tests either AKC or HRC and watch the dogs work and then decide what type of dog you want and talk to the people there. Have you decided what you are going to do if your dog decides to bark the whole time you are at class? Have you thought about male vs. female dogs? What are your plans after college? dogs are a 15 year commitment. If you dont like teaching your buddy to hunt are you sure you will like teaching a dog to hunt? And you have plans for the dog if it is injured and cannot go hunting with you or when it becomes too old to go hunting with you? Those days will come sooner or later. What are you majoring in college?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I just read this post in which you state that you will be attending classes as well as working while attending college. You also state that you will be relying on friends to take care of the dog when you are in class or working.
> 
> As a breeder, I would not sell you a pup. That decision would be based on your comments. A pup needs stability. Sure you say that you will get up at 4:30 am, but what about the rest of the day?? The pup won't be with you...you will be in classes and working. The majority of the pup's day will be spent in a crate or with several different friends. Sorry, but not the kind of life I would want for one of my pups. Aren't you glad that I don't breed Goldens or Boykins!


Starting college and purchasing a new puppy at the same time. Could be disaster. Like others, I urge you to rethink your timing to acquire a puppy. Attend your first year and then re-visit whether you still believe that environment would be appropriate for a high-energy sporting dog that needs consistency, lots of daily exercise, training, and mental stimulation.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> A "Water Poodle" might fit you too...  Oh for the days of a 17 year old, with blinders and knowledge. I vaguely remember the days when I knew more than I do now.


I am telling you, check out the Pudelpointer, this is not a mix breed or a fufu dog. They are great versatile hunting dogs that can do it all with style. They are also great in the house and do not shed.

Check out this link:

http://www.pudelpointer.org/


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> a lot depends on where and how you hunt as to which dog you may like better. A lot of upland in areas with burrs and you may not like the coat on a golden, or boykin. A lot of duck hunting and a Golden may be better, when I think of social dogs Pointers are not usually top on the list. A lot of peple like labs because they are wash and wear dogs (easy maintanance) and because they are versatile and very social. Go watch a few hunt tests either AKC or HRC and watch the dogs work and then decide what type of dog you want and talk to the people there. Have you decided what you are going to do if your dog decides to bark the whole time you are at class? Have you thought about male vs. female dogs? What are your plans after college? dogs are a 15 year commitment. If you dont like teaching your buddy to hunt are you sure you will like teaching a dog to hunt? And you have plans for the dog if it is injured and cannot go hunting with you or when it becomes too old to go hunting with you? Those days will come sooner or later. What are you majoring in college?


I've never upland hunted before. It would be mainly duck hunting.

About the barking, I've never thought about that. I will be getting a female over a male. I mentioned my plans in a previous post. I'll be going into construction. Yes, I'm sure I will enjoy training a dog. I don't have a problem to go with people and teaching them, I would just prefer to go alone. When the dog becomes too old, It will strictly become a house pet. Yes, it'll still get all the exercise and attention, it just won't tag along in the field, same with a serious injury. I am majoring in construction management and possibly minoring in business.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Dude I'm gonna pee in your cheerios. If you're going into construction management, YOU WILL BE TRAVELING. You'll be going where the jobs are period. I'm a structural engineer and I'm fortunate that almost all of my sites are in metro Detroit with long standing clients. My wife is a engineer too and because of a current client she has to go out of town once a month for 3 to 5 days. Not fun with a 3 1/2 year old.

If you think you'll have the time to go to college full time, work part time, and train a dog to a high level, I've got one thought for that. You're not spending enough time on your classes. High school is a joke when it comes to college at least in my field.

There's a reason why labs are so popular. Think about it, but there's nothing wrong with the other breeds. Really consider a started dog. I bought a year old started lab. He's now a HRCH and 4xGMPR with some MH passes. He's an awesome dog with a great on/off switch; rock and rolls in the field and is calm in the house.

Not trying to be a jerk, but I'm not gonna sugar coat it. At a minimum don't get a dog until your 2nd year.

Joe


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I could apologize for sort of starting the pile on, but I really can't. I do hope that you have been at least somewhat open to the comments from those of us who have 1. been to college, and 2. owned and trained retrievers. I got my first dog when I was in grad school (I had also been married for almost two years). I was a range/wildlife major and could actually take the pup with me into the field much of the time, so he didn't have to spend all day in a crate. It was a great time to get a pup, but there was already some stability in my life at that time. I am glad to hear that you have at least a year to think about this decision, and only hope that you will get some time to hang out around some folks with well trained retrievers before you make the final decision. I should also say (and it may sound a bit harsh) that my concern is actually less for you than for the dog itself. Dogs deserve a certain amount of attention and care, and need some level of consistency in their lives (esp as pups) and although living in an apt with four college age guys might be fun for some dogs, it could be hell for others. Even if you are as responsible as you purport to be, how about the other guys? If the pup manages to scoot out the door and run off because someone forgets and leaves the door open too long, will whoever did that blow off everything to retrieve the dog, will they even notice that the dog is gone? etc. Good luck in your senior year in highschool. Think carefully before you leap into being responsible for another creature's total well being, and don't forget long haired dogs are big sponges and bur magnets.


----------



## cjr (Oct 21, 2010)

Socks said:


> If you're going into construction management, YOU WILL BE TRAVELING.


I'll second that. I work for a heavy construction contractor and am lucky to have an office job, which means I'm only away from home about 5 nights every month. Most of our staff (including project managers) are onsite and can be there for many months to a year at a time. Especially starting out, I would expect a recent grad to fall into this category if you want to sign on with a larger contractor. Considering the state of the construction industry these days you've got to go where the jobs are.

I'm not going to offer an opinion your personal decision to buy a dog or not, but did want to share with you that the construction industry can be extremely travel-intensive.

Good luck in school.

Chris


----------



## Huck18 (Jan 17, 2012)

What I meant by "middle of the pack" is a dog that is not too hard charging/dominant or one that is too timid/soft. You need a dog that is in the middle of those type of personalities. If you pick the right breeding and let the breeder know what you want they will hopefully put you with this kind of pup. You dont want to have more dog than you can handle and you dont want a dog that will not do the job. As far as using the dog for duck hunting...as someone else already said there is a reason Labs are so popular(they tend to be the easiest to train and maintain overal for the job). My advice would be to get the dog now while you are at home with mom and dad and raise the dog the right way then in a year when you go to school the dog will already be a year old and potty trained, crate trained and should overall be a reasonably good manered dog. But if this is your first dog in an apt. I would wait until you had a little more experience/yard before getting a Boykin, they just have a ton of energy and need a lot of attention. Just my two cents, but in your position I think thats how I would do it. I left my dog at home with my parents for my freshman year in college and then took him to school with me my second year when I had a house with a yard. As far as Duck dogs go...Labs are the Standard.


----------



## Ken Youngs (Feb 11, 2011)

The obvious choice is a lab for your needs. Good luck having a Boykin do a land retrieve on a goose.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Ken Youngs said:


> Good luck having a Boykin do a land retrieve on a goose.


i know it...bless their little hearts..

and this is my smallest boykin. maybe 25 lbs. 



















a properly trained and FF'd boykin has no trouble with them.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

If you are considering a Boykin, have you also thought about an American Water Spaniel? Boykins are great all round dogs, but so are AWS's and the AWS may be a better choice for a duck hunter. PM me if you're interested and I can give you some more information and pictured.


----------



## Ken Youngs (Feb 11, 2011)

BlaineT said:


> i know it...bless their little hearts..
> 
> and this is my smallest boykin. maybe 25 lbs.
> 
> ...


Isn't that cute. Who's retrieving who? Are you sure that was a land retrieve? Looks like water in the backround.??


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Ken Youngs said:


> Isn't that cute. Who's retrieving who? Are you sure that was a land retrieve? Looks like water in the backround.??


Actually it was land water land. Up a steep hill. The boykin remarks dont bother me. Been hearing em for years. Train with lab guys all the time. Own one too now. But the fact is most the jabs are mainly uneducated comments or from people that just havent been around any good ones. Youll be hard pressed to find a harder working harder charging dog on land than that one in my avatar. Do they have their quirks in training? Heck yeah. But you train em like a dog and move on when its time. I was actually gonna recimmend if the OP has to get a dog noe then get a lab. 

But to get back on topic i agree eith the folks that said wait. Dont see how a freshman in college living away from home for the first time needs that extra responsibility.


----------



## Huck18 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ken Youngs said:


> Isn't that cute. Who's retrieving who? Are you sure that was a land retrieve? Looks like water in the backround.??


Ken it seems that you may have big dog syndrome(big dog to make up for your lack of self confidence). Just because you have a bigger dog doesnt mean your the bigger man.  Boykins can hold there own with the best of them. Would I choose a Boykin as strictly a goose dog...No, but they will have no problem picking up a few geese while out duck hunting. Why you would come on here and bash a breed for no reason is beyond me, I'm guessing your Lab got showed up by a few Boykins in the past!! Good Luck and dont let the Little Brown Dogs beat you too bad the next time out!


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^^^ I've seen Blaine's pup run.............also seen a jaw-dropped gallery when he was finished!! 

As to the OP, I definately think you could make it work in college, BUT Freshman year would absolutely be less than ideal. I had plenty of spare time for a dog after freshman year, but it's a pretty big culture shock starting college. I went from graduating 3rd in my HS class without trying to STRUGGLING to make it in college. 

...and I was an agriculture major


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think he bashed anything by sort of pointing out the obvious. I had a friend with a Boykin and it would probably have been at least as well suited to the type of hunting that I do as my lab is and it was really a fun dog. If I was planning on hunting geese over wheat fields four days a week would I still think it was the ideal choice, certainly not. Not because the dog COULDN"T do the job, but because when the game weighs 25%+ what the dog weighs, that has to eventually take a toll on the dog. I mean, really, would you want a Boykin to have to retrieve multiple 15-20lb geese sometimes over a hundred yards or more? Boykins are cute to boot.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Socks said:


> Dude I'm gonna pee in your cheerios. If you're going into construction management, YOU WILL BE TRAVELING. You'll be going where the jobs are period. I'm a structural engineer and I'm fortunate that almost all of my sites are in metro Detroit with long standing clients. My wife is a engineer too and because of a current client she has to go out of town once a month for 3 to 5 days. Not fun with a 3 1/2 year old.
> 
> If you think you'll have the time to go to college full time, work part time, and train a dog to a high level, I've got one thought for that. You're not spending enough time on your classes. High school is a joke when it comes to college at least in my field.
> 
> ...


I still have a year to decide everything. I'm either going for construction management or petroleum engineering. I'm not positive which one yet or if those will even stay in the picture. I am interning with a guy who majored in construction management. He now owns his own construction business and never travels out of the area for work. 

I won't be getting a job if I won't have enough time to stay on track of school and training.

You didn't come off as a jerk and I appreciate you telling it how it is. Its better for me to hear all of this now than it would be after. I wouldnt be getting a dog anytime soon in the first place so I have plenty of time to think things through. If I don't feel like I'll have the time, I'll wait. I don't want the dog to suffer over me being selfish. In no way will I be getting a pup if I feel it won't work out. I'll hopefully be attending AKC and HRC events and seeing the dogs work, talking to people, and just figuring everything out.


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

I have sold goldens to college kids who were athletes. Make sure the dogs gets lots of play time with your room mates and girl friends. They make great babe mags to boot. A nice fluffy mellow one with some hunting lines should be good. There are many people on this forum that breed fine goldens. Easy to train. Now you must take the dog to CGC class.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

HPL said:


> I wish I could apologize for sort of starting the pile on, but I really can't. I do hope that you have been at least somewhat open to the comments from those of us who have 1. been to college, and 2. owned and trained retrievers. I got my first dog when I was in grad school (I had also been married for almost two years). I was a range/wildlife major and could actually take the pup with me into the field much of the time, so he didn't have to spend all day in a crate. It was a great time to get a pup, but there was already some stability in my life at that time. I am glad to hear that you have at least a year to think about this decision, and only hope that you will get some time to hang out around some folks with well trained retrievers before you make the final decision. I should also say (and it may sound a bit harsh) that my concern is actually less for you than for the dog itself. Dogs deserve a certain amount of attention and care, and need some level of consistency in their lives (esp as pups) and although living in an apt with four college age guys might be fun for some dogs, it could be hell for others. Even if you are as responsible as you purport to be, how about the other guys? If the pup manages to scoot out the door and run off because someone forgets and leaves the door open too long, will whoever did that blow off everything to retrieve the dog, will they even notice that the dog is gone? etc. Good luck in your senior year in highschool. Think carefully before you leap into being responsible for another creature's total well being, and don't forget long haired dogs are big sponges and bur magnets.


There would be no need for an apology anyway. I understand where y'all are coming from and I respect everyone's opinions. Im very open minded on what everyone has to say. After all, pretty much everyone on this site is older than me and has more knowledge and experience with everything. I'll admit, I don't know everything. I'm not one of the people who thinks they do. You guys have much more knowledge on gun dogs and college as you have experience with both so I am definitely taking everyone's thoughts on the matter in. I will hopefully be spending time at AKC and HRC events talking to people and finding more out on the subject. I understand about the dogs concern. I have no reason to lie or stretch the truth what so ever and whether you believe me or not, I realize the responsibilities that are involved with caring for a dog. Everyone of my roommates are responsible. The door wouldn't stay open at all. All three of them have indoor pets only. If the door did happen to accidentally get left open and the pup managed to get out, I can promise you every person in the room would put down what they are doing and get it.

I'm not trying to sound like a close minded, know it all 17 year old at all. In no way do I know more than any of you on this forum and I understand that. You may know a lot about gundogs, far more than me. You also probably know far more about college than I. However, I do know myself more than anyone else and I know I am responsible enough to raise and train a gun dog. With that being said, like mentioned, it may not be the best time. I have a year to figure everything out and attend as many events and talk to as many people I can. I will learn much more on the subject and then make my final decision on whether to wait a year, maybe even 2-3 or not.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Geaux, are you sure you are only 17. Way to grown up for a 17 yr old. As stated we are having our club training day on Sept 1 but also I forgot to mention that we are also having an AKC hunt on Sept 29/30. That would be a great time for you to come out and see. We will Junior and Master running on Sat and Senior starting on Sunday. Come out on the 1st to meet a bunch of of old folks ( we do have some young members also) and ask any questions you want. Someone that our club will be able to give you some answers. I do not know if we will have any other dogs other than labs on the Sept 1st training day unless one of our newest member comes out with is Irish Water Spanial. The hunt should have several breeds to look at.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Geaux, are you sure you are only 17. Way to grown up for a 17 yr old. As stated we are having our club training day on Sept 1 but also I forgot to mention that we are also having an AKC hunt on Sept 29/30. That would be a great time for you to come out and see. We will Junior and Master running on Sat and Senior starting on Sunday. Come out on the 1st to meet a bunch of of old folks ( we do have some young members also) and ask any questions you want. Someone that our club will be able to give you some answers. I do not know if we will have any other dogs other than labs on the Sept 1st training day unless one of our newest member comes out with is Irish Water Spanial. The hunt should have several breeds to look at.


I'm positive, haha. Okay, that sounds great. Thank you for the offer. Any info i can get right now is great. I also think seeing the dogs work and the owners handling them will be a great. Is the hunt test at the same location as the training day?


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

"RTF...Saving the World, One Teenager at a Time." I think I just found our new motto! LOL All joking aside, I'm glad you got the subtle hints.  Anyways, I think once you view a few dog events, you may see why these folks are so passionate. This dog world is MUCH bigger than you probably relieze and you will see dogs at different stages of training. Get to thinkng about a training program to get on(Lardy TRT, Smartworks, Fowl Dawgs, Dennis Voight) If you're a loner, this might fit you: http://www.retrieversonline.com/index.htm 

Time to study...even if its about dogs.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> I respect what you're saying and am in no way putting you off, I just think everyone is different. I don't think you can base the amount of time you have off of a syllabus. I am taking 12 hours of college courses right now in high school so I'm not sure how my freshman year will work out in terms of classes as of now. What I do know is, if I pay attention in class, take notes, and do what I need to do, it will make studying and homework go a lot faster and easier. Everyone is different when it comes to learning, some pick up things faster than others. Luckily, I am able to pass through high school without picking up a book. I understand college is a different story, but if I stay on track of my work and study a little each day, I will have plenty time to do what is needed with a dog. Like mentioned earlier, if I need to wake up at the crack of dawn, that's what will happen. My brother had more free time in his sophomore year of college than I ever have in high school and he still made a 3.5 so he did something right.
> 
> I also feel that I will have the same amount, if not more time in college than I will once I hit the real world. Even when studying and doing homework, I will still be with the dog. If its taking long, I can take an hour or so break and take her out.
> 
> I'm sorry if it came off as rude. I didn't intend it to in any way.


I was one of the kids that could basically "do nothing" in and get stellar grades in high school. Basically, if I couldn't do it in class, I didn't do it. Exempted all of my senior exams yada yada yada...trust me when I say that college is a LOT different. AP classes weren't offered my senior year, took placement classes and received 3 hours credit in English before I started classes, accepted in the Honors program and scholarship. Trust me when I say that it is a LOT tougher in college...I had roughly 1 hour commute (dad wouldn't pay for dorm/apartment) plus I worked...after my dad died, I dropped out, but the grades had slid much before then...and I have never been a partier, even at 35, can count the parties (other than kids/family birthday parties) that I've been to on both hands. I wasn't "used" to having to study and was hard for me to sit down and just "study". That being said, I have never been without a dog in my life, but I never "moved out" until after I was married.

I'm not saying you shouldn't get one, but do realize college is a whole different ball game from high school. The valedictorian that graduated the year before me (I wasn't one, I didn't "study" so didn't have the "perfect grades") had a FULL RIDE to Tulane, NEVER partied, straight laced as the come, never a hair out of place...I was around him a lot with the clubs we were in. He was going to be a MD, I think his sophmore year, he let his hair grow out, started partying, and lost the scholarship.


----------



## Ken Youngs (Feb 11, 2011)

Huck18 said:


> Ken it seems that you may have big dog syndrome(big dog to make up for your lack of self confidence). Just because you have a bigger dog doesnt mean your the bigger man.  Boykins can hold there own with the best of them. Would I choose a Boykin as strictly a goose dog...No, but they will have no problem picking up a few geese while out duck hunting. Why you would come on here and bash a breed for no reason is beyond me, I'm guessing your Lab got showed up by a few Boykins in the past!! Good Luck and dont let the Little Brown Dogs beat you too bad the next time out!


Holy cow I guess we have some sensitive Boykin owners. I was just giving the young man my opinion. Thanks for trying to be the guy to start drama on the forum.  I have marshalled the finished flight of the last four HRC hunt tests for my club. I have seen some of the top Boykins in the country run under the care of Mr. Phil Hinchman. He is the man in the Boykin world. His brother owned the top producing Boykin sire of all time. For the record I know alot about the little dog and have seen some great ones test. As far as my confidence?? Well I'll be the bigger man and leave your comment alone. It sure is easy to type and try to cut someone else down isn't it Huck18. Lol Good luck to you and your little dogs.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Man so much for the saying you can do anything if you put your mind to it. 
sounds to me like you have your goals ready and are willing to do what ever it takes. I say go for it. Don't let anyone scare you, only you know what you're capable of. If the time comes and you have decided not to get a pup than make sure it was your decision.
What are your intentions for the pup, a well trained hunting dog or a HT/FT dog?


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd like to know how many people on here work extreme hours, have kids in sports, and still are able to train a pup. No different than what this young man is doing.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I've only been around one boykin any amount of time but it was the most energetic dog I have ever seen. The only way that dog was not bouncing off the walls was when he was required to sit. Personally I would look for a well bred lab, preferrably out of hunt test lines. I know its a stereptype but IMO you have a better chance of getting a more laid back dog out of a breeding like that than buying from field trial lines. However all of mine are from field trial lines and I would not change anything about them.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

So much negativity and "can't do" attitude towards the OP. Absolutely, having a dog in college is a challenge. Been there, did it. I work at a college now, and have taught classes. Some students have no responsibilities and parents footing the bill, and they still can't make it. Some have no parental support whatsoever, have pets or kids themselves, and make it. My current undergrad student employee is the son of a single parent mom. His mother is unemployed and he is paying her phone bill and car insurance. He will graduate in May and most likely go to grad school. I am not a fan of treating college students like they are older high school students. They are adults. 

Almost anything worth having means sacrifices. This kid sounds like he's willing to make those sacrifices. Maybe he just talks a good talk, but I'd say he's got as good a chance as most novice dog owners of being a good dog owner. 

To the OP: One more thing to keep in mind. Most likely this dog, if it comes from hunting lines, will be a good hunting dog for you. But few dogs are perfect. Most likely, the dog will be outstanding in some respects and frustratingly flawed in others. The true test of a dog trainer is how you deal with the flaws. There will be days when you want to give up in despair. Don't. The first time you are able to handle your dog to a duck he didn't see fall or you get your first Master Hunter pass, I'll bet you will practically burst with pride. 

In the worst case scenario, however, you will get a dog with insurmountable flaws. (Bad vision, crippling hips or elbows, terrible accident, whatever.) Will you be willing to keep the dog as a companion if hunting is not an option? 

Good luck with your dog and your future career. Keep us posted.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

metalone67 said:


> Man so much for the saying you can do anything if you put your mind to it.
> sounds to me like you have your goals ready and are willing to do what ever it takes. I say go for it. Don't let anyone scare you, only you know what you're capable of. If the time comes and you have decided not to get a pup than make sure it was your decision.
> What are your intentions for the pup, a well trained hunting dog or a HT/FT dog?


That's really how I feel about the situation. If I stay on track of what I need to do, when it needs to be done, I feel like I will get by and the dog will get plenty the training and exercise needed. 

Yes, I am willing to do whatever it takes. However, I have never been to college and I realize it's completely different from high school. I don't have to study for high school, but I will be in college. I can see where everyone is coming from on the whole situation, but I do know I can handle the responsibilities, even if that does mean waking up earlier or staying up later. 

I want a well trained hunting dog. Hopefully, if I can attend some AKC and HRC events, I will be able to learn a lot on training and the trials. A good hunting dog is really what I'm looking for. But maybe later along the line, depending on the situations, I'd love to do some HT/FT with it.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> So much negativity and "can't do" attitude towards the OP. Absolutely, having a dog in college is a challenge. Been there, did it. I work at a college now, and have taught classes. Some students have no responsibilities and parents footing the bill, and they still can't make it. Some have no parental support whatsoever, have pets or kids themselves, and make it. My current undergrad student employee is the son of a single parent mom. His mother is unemployed and he is paying her phone bill and car insurance. He will graduate in May and most likely go to grad school. I am not a fan of treating college students like they are older high school students. They are adults.
> 
> Almost anything worth having means sacrifices. This kid sounds like he's willing to make those sacrifices. Maybe he just talks a good talk, but I'd say he's got as good a chance as most novice dog owners of being a good dog owner.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do know that having a dog and going to college is a huge responsibility, but I also think it could be a good thing in a way. I'm willing to make all the sacrifices needed to give the dog the best life I can. Giving it the proper amount of training and exercise each day. I think it could actually keep me on top of my school work in a way. Yes, having one more thing to worry about may be a lot, but in the back of my mind I'll know I need to get my school work done each day in order to train the dog and do what is needed with her, instead of blowing it off until last minute. 

I do realize there is nothing perfect in life. Everything has its flaws and I understand that. I may get frustrated or overwhelmed at times, but it will all pay off in the end.

I will be doing everything in my power to get a dog cleared with its health, but I guess there is always that chance something will happen. But yes, if something were to happen, the dog wouldn't be going anywhere or be treated any differently that before.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> That's really how I feel about the situation. If I stay on track of what I need to do, when it needs to be done, I feel like I will get by and the dog will get plenty the training and exercise needed.
> 
> Yes, I am willing to do whatever it takes. However, I have never been to college and I realize it's completely different from high school. I don't have to study for high school, but I will be in college. I can see where everyone is coming from on the whole situation, but I do know I can handle the responsibilities, even if that does mean waking up earlier or staying up later.
> 
> I want a well trained hunting dog. Hopefully, if I can attend some AKC and HRC events, I will be able to learn a lot on training and the trials. A good hunting dog is really what I'm looking for. But maybe later along the line, depending on the situations, I'd love to do some HT/FT with it.


Go to a training session and see what degree of dog you want. Pick up a training program now and start learning all you can on how to train a successful hunting/test dog.
Start with Jakie Mertens Sound beginnings, then move on to Evan Grahms Smartwork series. Once you watch these videos, it will help you understand what it takes training wise to have a good hunting/test dog. Then make your decision on what you want to do.
I run a business, have a small bird farm, garden, and run upland trials plus, all the other chores around the house and still have time to work with 3 dogs.
Just be smart in your decision and you'll make the right choice.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

MikeBoley said:


> One thing you may want to consider is a started dog. They take less time/day than pups and you can start hunting them this season. As for breeds I would go with the Boykin, though not for the reasons others have posted. Boykins are chick magnets. A definate plus for a college freshman.


agreed!!!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Geauxtigers1421 said:


> I have heard field goldens can get pretty crazy as well. I just want something other than a lab which is why I am looking at the other breeds.
> 
> It will get adequate exercise and training so that won't be a problem. Retrieving is definitely what I want! Haha
> Thanks!


I have had a number of nicely bred field Goldens over the years, some very high drive dogs, but in the house all have been calm, quiet couch potatoes. BTW, did you PM Kevin Norman, he would be a very good sounding board close to you.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

How far is St Louis from you? There will be some very nice Goldens running in the Golden Specialty field trials there Sept 11-13. Over 60 nice field trial Goldens in the all age stakes.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

metalone67 said:


> Go to a training session and see what degree of dog you want. Pick up a training program now and start learning all you can on how to train a successful hunting/test dog.
> Start with Jakie Mertens Sound beginnings, then move on to Evan Grahms Smartwork series. Once you watch these videos, it will help you understand what it takes training wise to have a good hunting/test dog. Then make your decision on what you want to do.
> I run a business, have a small bird farm, garden, and run upland trials plus, all the other chores around the house and still have time to work with 3 dogs.
> Just be smart in your decision and you'll make the right choice.


I will be going to a few most likely. I am starting to look at all of the training videos as well as the books and was going to order one soon so I could get an idea on the process. I'll look into the ones you listed, thanks!


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> I have had a number of nicely bred field Goldens over the years, some very high drive dogs, but in the house all have been calm, quiet couch potatoes. BTW, did you PM Kevin Norman, he would be a very good sounding board close to you.


Okay, well that's good to hear that there are some out there! Haha. And yes, we actually talked on the phone as well. He helped me out a lot already.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> How far is St Louis from you? There will be some very nice Goldens running in the Golden Specialty field trials there Sept 11-13. Over 60 nice field trial Goldens in the all age stakes.


I think St Louis is a good 10-11 hours from me haha. I live in southern Louisiana.


----------

